# how long can a dog hold it?



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

my dog is about 2.5 years old and is mostly potty trained. she hasnt been having accidents in the house but im wondering why she hasnt been or hasnt been wanting to go out more. it might be due to the heat outside lately but still - shes gotta go to the bathroom right?? im with her all day and so i would know if she had an accident and she doesnt. 

is it normal for an adult dog to just not need to go as often? how often do your adult dogs get let out or 'need' to be let out?


----------



## PupRaiser (Aug 21, 2009)

curious about the word "mostly" when u say your dog is potty trained. Is the dog REALLY with you and in your sight the entire time you are indoors? My dogs don't go out as often during the extreme temps, whether hot or cold. That's fairly typical. Is your dog drinking any less than usual? My 2.5 yr old Belgian Malinois can comfortably go for 6-7 hours during the day without indicating to me that she wants out to relieve herself. I don't think that's unusual.


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

yes she is with me she doesnt wander around out of my sight much. shes had 2 accidents in the past year or so , so i would say shes mostly potty trained but not 100% perfect. 

i guess i just find it wierd thatshe doesnt want to go out as much but i guess the weather might be it.


----------



## FishApprentice (Aug 21, 2009)

From what I have read (I only have a 5 month old puppy) 1 hour per month until they are 8 months old.

I would assume it would change depending on how much they drink.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

The starting point for determining how long a dog can hold it is done by looking at dogs that have never been potty trained. They will relieve themselves every 70-90 minutes. Asking a dog to hold it for 3-4 hours is typical once they're trained.
This only applies to dogs that are active and awake for that amount of time.

As sleep slows down all body functions, they can 'hold it' much longer (8-10 hours in one stretch is typical).


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

My dog generally holds for 5-7 hours depending on how much water she drank and such.

She's been doing it since about 7 months old. We do let her out at least every 6 or 7 hours and if she's letting us know that she needs to go.

Perhaps if it's been hot and she hasn't drank more water, she's using the water more and going to the bathroom less.


----------



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

Mine can hold it for 6-7 hours if they have to or want to. We usually take them out every few hours though and give them the opportunity so they don't usually have to hold it that long.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Frankly, I'm amazed that you folks have dogs that are awake and active 5-7 hours.
None of the 14 dogs that I've raised have ever been awake that long. Mine take naps right and left....they're seldom awake for more than 2-3 hours and on rare occassion maybe 4 hours.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Both of my dogs sleep about 16 hours a day. Lay around for 4 hours a day. And then stares at me the other 4. Quite an energetic bunch....


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

well, my dogs are older - 12, 10 & 9 and they can hold it for at least 9 hours. I put them in at about 9 pm and let two of them out at 6 a.m. The 10 year old can actually hold it for 10 - 11 hours. I'm not sure if he's just lazy to go out or he really doesn't want to 'till he's fully awake!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh forgot to add, mine usually holds between 10-12 hrs at night when she's sleeping.


----------

